

Anonymous Takes Down FBI.gov - Torba
http://protestsopa.com/post/16144789949/fbi

======
argv_empty
Obligatory:

<http://xkcd.com/932/>

~~~
darkane
It's even worse than that, unfortunately, as it's already being reported (by
people that should know better) as a "hack":

[http://venturebeat.com/2012/01/19/anonymous-hacks-doj-
univer...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/01/19/anonymous-hacks-doj-universal-
megaupload/)

~~~
dmix
NYTimes syndicates Venture Beat so it makes sense for that audience at least.

------
elliottcarlson
Please, post something more substantial! If I didn't know better, it would
make it look like the actions of Anonymous are directly related to the anti-
SOPA protests yesterday and it will only harm us in the end. Yes, there are
issues with the megaupload.com take down - but let's not give MSM or the pro-
SOPA senators a reason to forget about what was accomplished - and to me a
posting on a domain like proteststopa.com with just those screenshots is
detrimental to the cause.

(Also - don't take this as me being for or against any of these actions - I
just can't help feel yesterday becoming a waste of everyone's efforts.)

~~~
Torba
Good point! Edit: "Anonymous takes down FBI.gov. This movement by Anonymous is
interesting, however it may overshadow the point of the January 18th blackout
against SOPA. Some Congressmen may see their actions as positive renforcement
for censorship on the web."

~~~
elliottcarlson
Thank you! I would hate to see someone use this as a reason to convert peoples
opinions on SOPA.

~~~
Torba
No problem! Thanks for your input.

------
blantonl
Taking down www.FBI.gov is not that big of a deal. It is almost certainly an
externally hosted CMS that is completely independent of any day to day FBI
operations.

This is analagous to claiming victory by DDOSing a blog.

~~~
alalonde
That's the point. Notice their message about the stunt. They're not interested
in attacking the FBI.

------
gabaix
I wonder: when did Anonymous prepare this attack?

They are very efficient at pointing LOIC and all other weapons to the targets
they want in a couple of hours. Were they waiting for the next event to
happen?

~~~
Karunamon
Keep in mind that newer versions of LOIC can be run idly in the background,
connected to a control channel on IRC for remote activation by someone else.
The amount of "coordination" necessary for a massive LOIC attack is limited to
getting someone to download the software and enter the relevant channel
information.

~~~
redthrowaway
If memory serves, it's even easier than that: the version currently being
distributed comes pointed at the CnC channel by default.

------
justncase80
_yawn_

